# BMQ Course Outline



## Nyxis (6 Apr 2012)

I am just wondering what classes are in BMQ

Other then First Aid, ranks and pt classes.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Occam (6 Apr 2012)

Try looking around here - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,36.0.html.

Lots of reading for you.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Apr 2012)

Also here.

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/index-eng.asp

Look under the "Programs and Directives Services" on the left side, on the right side, "Candidate Information Booklet".


----------



## aesop081 (6 Apr 2012)

Nyxis said:
			
		

> I am just wondering what classes are in BMQ



PO 102 Use of the Google C5 search tool.


----------



## Donny (7 Apr 2012)

Watch Basic up


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2012)

Donny said:
			
		

> Watch Basic up



No.  Don't.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Apr 2012)

Donny said:
			
		

> Watch Basic up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously don't!


----------



## Nyxis (7 Apr 2012)

LOL why?  So far we are having fun watching it. My husband and I have been through basic so we are telling our son, no no no no.   It's kind of like this but with lots more swearing in it or this is more how it would be.


----------



## Donny (7 Apr 2012)

p.o. is awesome! lol


----------



## Occam (7 Apr 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> You'll meet Petty Officer Robinson there, first thing he says to you when he speaks to your class "okay so who's watched basic up".  Then he tells you it was all acting.



I've known "Bull" for 25 years now.  He is indeed quite the actor, as he's the nicest guy you'd ever meet outside of his day job.   ;D


----------



## Sadukar09 (8 Apr 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> I've known "Bull" for 25 years now.  He is indeed quite the actor, as he's the nicest guy you'd ever meet outside of his day job.   ;D



Might be acting, but he's still not on my parent's level of yelling.


----------

